# Atlantis cabanas



## Sheera (May 27, 2013)

Can anyone tell me where the cabanas would be set up? The Atlantis website says I can check in for my reserved cabana at the Atlantis Adventures kiosk on the Bath Colonnade Pool Deck but I can't see that on their resort map and I want to know which beach and pool they will be between to be accessible to both. Thanks


----------



## Sea Six (May 27, 2013)

That pool is between the Cove Tower and the Power Tower, by Cove Beach.  From Harborside, take the Cove shuttle and wander thru the lobby until you take the path down to the pool, and the kiosk is next to the towel hut.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 29, 2013)

Sea Six said:


> That pool is between the Cove Tower and the Power Tower, by Cove Beach.  From Harborside, take the Cove shuttle and wander thru the lobby until you take the path down to the pool, and the kiosk is next to the towel hut.




Correct.....

What is the latest pricing for the Cabana rentals?


----------



## jarta (May 29, 2013)

tomandrobin said:


> Correct.....
> 
> What is the latest pricing for the Cabana rentals?



I had always assumed the fantastic cabanas at the Cove surrounding the Cain pool could only be rented/reserved by those guests with rooms at the Cove because they were part of the private Cain pool facilities - like the Cain bar and "casino" games section.

Play the linked cabanas video where exclusive use of Cain pool facilities is mentioned:

http://thecoveatlantis.com/#cain/cabanas/

Looks like I might be wrong.

Not hard to sneak in and hang out at the Cain pool because the towels are free and most of the time there is no room key check.  Don't use your HRA towels at the Cain pool.  They are a different color.  Also, Cove guests do not wear wristbands, at least the last time I was there, so don't try to get towels if you are wearing a HRA wristband.  

But, you have to pay to use the Cain cabanas and give a room number.  Tricky, at least.   Salty


----------



## tomandrobin (May 29, 2013)

jarta said:


> Not hard to sneak in and hang out at the Cain pool because the towels are free and most of the time there is no room key check.  Don't use your HRA towels at the Cain pool.  They are a different color.  Also, Cove guests do not wear wristbands, at least the last time I was there, so don't try to get towels if you are wearing a HRA wristband.
> 
> But, you have to pay to use the Cain cabanas and give a room number.  Tricky, at least.   Salty



Had to correct myself....had the wrong pool.

Ok...The cabanas you gave the link to are for the adult pool. There are cabanas at the other pool, that are no where near as nice as those Cain Pool cabanas.


----------



## jarta (May 29, 2013)

tomandrobin said:


> We frequent the Cain Pool area often on our trips. The food hut at the pool is one of preferred choices for lunch.
> 
> I am going to inquire about the Cabana rental for our august stay. We shall see....Money talks and at Atlantis, money talks loudly.



I love the Hogburgers at the hut.  Try this link, too.

http://thecoveatlantis.com/#cain/

"Part club, part casino and part cafe, the Cain ultra-pool is your all-day party at The Cove. Private cabanas, daybeds and chaise lounges ring this adult-only playground, dealers preside over game tables and live DJs play the best dance, pop and lounge beats. Best of all, we reserve Cain exclusively for guests of the Cove, making it your own private oasis of sleek Caribbean-style sophistication."

Be careful.  GLTY!

Salty


----------



## tomandrobin (May 29, 2013)

jarta said:


> I love the Hogburgers at the hut.  Try this link, too.
> 
> http://thecoveatlantis.com/#cain/
> 
> ...



Had to edit my post....realized after the fact we were talking about two different pools/cabanas. Just got back from Disney world, my head is still in Pixie Dust la la land.....sry.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 29, 2013)

Looking at those links.....I can't go over there. I am just not young enough and more importantly, fit enough...........based on those photos.


----------



## Negma (May 29, 2013)

Does anyone know the cost? Maybe it will motivate me to exercise if it does not require loan documents


----------



## jarta (May 29, 2013)

tomandrobin said:


> Looking at those links.....I can't go over there. I am just not young enough and more importantly, fit enough...........based on those photos.




Your avatar looks OK.  Different people?  Old picture?     Salty


----------



## SMHarman (May 29, 2013)

tomandrobin said:


> Looking at those links.....I can't go over there. I am just not young enough and more importantly, fit enough...........based on those photos.


Those that are young enough and fit enough to be in those photos generally don't earn the $$ to be visiting Atlantis 

In any case they would rather be GTLing down the shore.


----------



## Sea Six (May 29, 2013)

I believe the OP is asking about the cabanas at the Colonnade Pool, not the Cain pool.


----------



## jarta (May 29, 2013)

Sea Six said:


> I believe the OP is asking about the cabanas at the Colonnade Pool, not the Cain pool.



I now believe you are right.  Lots of confusion on this thread, too.  Looks like the ones at the Colonnade Pool are new since I've been there and kid friendly.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi...ise_Island_New_Providence_Island_Bahamas.html

$200/day.   Salty


----------



## Sea Six (May 29, 2013)

The cabanas at the Colonnade pool are right behind the last row of lounge chairs.  Not very private or exclusive, in my opinion.  The service there is good, though.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 30, 2013)

For $200 a day....service better be fantastic!


----------



## spencersmama (May 30, 2013)

SMHarman said:


> Those that are young enough and fit enough to be in those photos generally don't earn the $$ to be visiting Atlantis
> 
> In any case they would rather be GTLing down the shore.



When I visited, that picture was a good representative of the women that I saw around the cove pool.  Of course, their husbands, boyfriends, ??? looked more like the cast of the movie, "Cocoon" than the men in that picture!



tomandrobin said:


> For $200 a day....service better be fantastic!




I actually was surprised that number isn't higher.  The cabanas on Castaway Cay are $500 per day, I believe.  I guess that pixie dust is expensive!


----------



## tomandrobin (May 31, 2013)

spencersmama said:


> When I visited, that picture was a good representative of the women that I saw around the cove pool.  Of course, their husbands, boyfriends, ??? looked more like the cast of the movie, "Cocoon" than the men in that picture!



Ha ha.....I can actually picture that scene. 



spencersmama said:


> I actually was surprised that number isn't higher.  The cabanas on Castaway Cay are $500 per day, I believe.  I guess that pixie dust is expensive!



You are right.....I have Castaway Cabana booked July 4th......$400. But its on the Adult only beach. 

The Cabana rental at Grand Floridian Resort is $185 full day, $110 1/2 day.


----------

